# Bild flackert...



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2010)

N'Abend,

So ich hab folgendes Problem, ich hab mir hier von Painschkeks (vielen dank nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nen Rechner zusammenbasteln lassen und den dann bestellt, nach einigen Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte ich das gute Stück in den Händen und nach einigen Zusammenbau problemen mit dme Laufwerk und der alten Festplatte, hab ich auch die letzten Hürden gemeistert. Dann hab ich die Treiber drauf gespielt und alles lief so wie es sollte. Aber ich hab seit ca. 2-3 Wochen immer wieder so ein Flackern, am Anfang trat es nur ganz selten auf, inzwischen aber ziemlich oft und ist ziemlich nervig, in Games zwar nie, aber immer wenn ich bei Firefox unterwegs bin oder Msn etc. Ist halt so n richtiges Flackern, das der Bildschirm für ne Millisekunde "unkenntlich" wird sozusagen, weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll. Habe die Radeon Hd 5700 Grakka und nen 17Zoll TFT-Bildschirm von Dell. Weiß einer von euch vll. rat?

Grüße Silenzz


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Januar 2010)

Spielst du die Spiele in der Nativen Auflösung  von dem Monitor ?
Und jetzt eine ganz dumme Frage (ist mir tatsächlich passiert):
Sitzt du beim Zocken anders als beim Chatten und beim Emails schreiben ?
Ich hatte das Problem, das ich beim Chatten rumfläzte und darum ab und zu ans Kabel kam und das hatte so ein Flackern zur Folge. 
Beim Zocken saß ich aufrecht und hab die Kabel nich berührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wäre mein Tip mal alle Kabelverbindungen zu prüfen.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2010)

Was bedeutet Native Auflösung?^^

Ne ich sitz beim Chatten und Zocken genau gleich und selbst wenn, würde ich nicht an die Kabel rankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2010)

Native Aufloesung = Aufloesung Deines TFT-Monitors. Wahrscheinlich ist das bei Dir 1024x768 und ich vermute mal, dass Du das auch fuer Windows und fuer die Spiele eingestellt hast...

PS: Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall auch mal alle Stecker pruefen, gucken ob alles richtig sitzt. Ansonsten vielleicht: Hast Du Lautsprecher neben dem TFT stehen? Oder ist das Flackern z.B. auf das Schalten irgend eines Geraets zurueck zu fuehren? Keine Ahnung - z.B. die Aquariumpumpe die manchmal anspringt...


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2010)

Paradoxerweise, ist das Problem jetzt über Nacht verschwunden O.o war aber ganz schlimm gestern noch, ehm also was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich was geschrieben habe, hat das Bild ganz stark geflackert. Also im Grunde genommen, in dem Moment in dem ich auf die Taste gedrückt hab, kam das Flackern und wenn ich weder die Maus bewegt, noch irgendwas anderes gemacht hab, war alles ganz normal. Strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (8. März 2010)

So mein Bildschirm meldet sich wieder zu Worte -.-* Also wie oben schon beschrieben, ist immer noch mein Problem und ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, hat da echt niemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte? :S


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. März 2010)

Wenn du Spiele spielst, spielst du dann in der gleichen Auflösung die du auf dem Desktop hasst? Wenn nein dann versuch es mal mit deiner Spiele-Auflösung
Prüf mal die Steckverbindungen, mach mal die Stecker von der Graka zum Bildschirm rein und wieder raus. Wenn man beim schreiben in die Tasten haut dann wackelt der Tisch natürlich ein klein wenig und wenn der stecker locker ist könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Verbindung zwischen Bildschirm und Stecker kurz unterbrochen wird....

Wenn das nichts nützt versuch es mal mit einem anderen Kabel, nützt das auch nichts falls vorhanden mal mit einer anderen Anschlussart, also statt vga dvi o.ä.

Oft liegt so ein Flackern nunmal an den Banalsten sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte z.B mal an nem Fernseher ständig son flackerndes Bild, lag letztendlich an einem Defekten Scart Kabel.


----------



## Independent (9. März 2010)

Jo, das kann kleine Ursachen haben. Ein Kollege hatte das selbe Problem. Lag am Kabel vom Monitor zum PC. Kann auch die Abschirmung etc. sein. Spiel mal daran rum (am Kabel und gucke ob du dieses flackern weiterhin hast.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. März 2010)

Hm nutzt du eine Funkmaus und Funktastatur? Ist etwas, nein eigentlich sehr hanebüchen, aber vielleicht stört ja das Funksignal den Bildschirm!? Hast du vielleicht einfach mal nen anderen Monitor ausprobiert?


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. März 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm nutzt du eine Funkmaus und Funktastatur? Ist etwas, nein eigentlich sehr hanebüchen, aber vielleicht stört ja das Funksignal den Bildschirm!? Hast du vielleicht einfach mal nen anderen Monitor ausprobiert?



Normalerweise darf die gennutze Frequenz den Bildschirm nicht beeinträchtigen. Wiederholungsrate is bei 60Hz?


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

17 Zoll ist normal 1280 x 1024 bei 60 oder 75 Hz, je nach Monitor.


----------



## Silenzz (9. März 2010)

Ehm nein ich nutze keine Funkmaus bzw. keine Funktastatur, alles Verkabelt. Ja die Frequenz ist auf 60HZ eingestellt, habs auch mal auf 75Hz geändert, aber hat nichts gebracht. Das mit den Kabeln klingt recht plausibel, ich hab aber auch was von "Entmagnetisieren" gelesen, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert und ich will nicht einfach mit nem Magneten über meinen Bildschirm fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße Silenzz


----------



## Perkone (9. März 2010)

Entmagnetisieren konnte man die alten CRT, also die Fatscreens wie ich se gern nenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nix mit Magnet drüberfahren.


----------



## Silenzz (10. März 2010)

Trauer, dieses Flacken ist aber auch wieder verschwunden oO


----------

